# how much are my fish worth?



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

i want to sell my fish i was thinking of about £30? what do you lot think?

i have 3 large gold fish (bumpkins)
5 normal sized goldfish
one chinese hill stream loach

i am thinking of keeping my crayfish...but how much do you think he is worth anyway?


























the reason i am thinking of selling is i dont have enough room for a pond, and my tank is looking a little over crowded


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

well any idea?....must be someone in the fish section?!?


----------



## natho8 (Oct 24, 2008)

about 2-3 quid a gold fish


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

natho8 said:


> about 2-3 quid a gold fish


i paid £10 each for the 3 big ones :bash: :lolsign:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

any ideas on rough sizes also its 2 shubunkins and a sarasa comet as the big ones just thought ad say


----------



## natho8 (Oct 24, 2008)

dear shop lol


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> any ideas on rough sizes also its 2 shubunkins and a sarasa comet as the big ones just thought ad say


yeah the 3 big ones are about 7 inches long but they are deep, its hard to messure them while they are moving :lol2:

also the chinese hill stream loach cost a fiver by its self, i wanna price them cheaper than i bought them, but its not like a second hand car that drops in price with the more owners they have had lol


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm afraid goldfish only sell for a couple of quid they arent really worth much more


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Someone might take you up on that offer good luck. Dont get your hopes up.
I thought about selling my tropical set up its 4x2x2ft tank with base unit and hood inc glass doors. Fish that cost me £80 and a filter that cost £200 all in all about £400 to be told i'd be lucky if i got £150 for it!!

Marina


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Someone might take you up on that offer good luck. Dont get your hopes up.
> I thought about selling my tropical set up its 4x2x2ft tank with base unit and hood inc glass doors. Fish that cost me £80 and a filter that cost £200 all in all about £400 to be told i'd be lucky if i got £150 for it!!
> 
> Marina



no way! i would rather flush them down the toilet than sell them for that price

rfuk law requires me to say that i am indeed joking about flushing anything live down the toilet :lol2:

but really though lol, i was hoping on geting enough money for a heat matt and some substreight, as i want to use the take for my young boa constrictor

so ideally about £25....£17 for the heat matt, and £5 for some substraight


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You'll need a thermostat as well so though perhaps for that sort of money you could buy yourself a good book so you will know things like that.

Marina


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> You'll need a thermostat as well so though perhaps for that sort of money you could buy yourself a good book so you will know things like that.
> 
> Marina



why do i need a thermostat?.....i have one already :bash: .....perhaps you should buy my book...then you will know things like that.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

edit;

i already own the snake and have umptine thermostats but want to relocate her to a bigger tank, but for the bigger tank it needs two heat mats (or a larger one then i have already)......hence why i want another mat


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

thats cruel, cant believe you said that, why would you keep an animal if thats w hat you think of them?


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Stan193 said:


> thats cruel, cant believe you said that, why would you keep an animal if thats w hat you think of them?


sorry i am missing something....what do i think of what? what is cruel? what cant you believe?


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

We used to sell large goldfish at about 6-8 inches for £9.99. That was shop prices tho and only if someone was willing to pay. Unfortunatley some people have some weird ideas of how muich fish are worth. Some people know the true value and others dont. It is all about finding the right person who knows what you are selling and has an appreciation for goldfish rather than someone who thinks a goldfish goes in a bowl and that is it.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Make your life easy and find a shop that sells both reps and fish. Offer the fish for store creit and use that for the bits you want. 

Private sales of fish are always much lower than the prices you see in shops.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

i think i will phone my local pet shop and ask them if they want them.....but i dont think they will as i took my cray fish down there one day and they said they didnt want it

i need them gone today really......even if i get £10 for them i will be happy, but i cant seem to find anyone with the room to keep them


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Crayfish are not as popular as goldfish so you have a better chance with them. So long as they're healthy I imagine they'll take them. I think you're doing the right thing calling first. No point travelling with them if they don't want them etc.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

just been down the petshop, they said they would take them on but they wont pay for them.....i asked if i just just get a bag of aspen in exchange, and they said ok.

shame really they are lovely fish but they are to big and to many for my tank. i even tried to give them away to someone with a pond but they said no, never mind.


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

I have room to keep them and i would have taken them too, i have a 6ft goldfish names g-fish from the block (i know sad) he's my boy (i don't actually know if its a boy or a girl never thought to research how to sex him)

ur too far away,

good luck in finding them homes maybe if you even offer them to someone with a pond?

or if there is a superstore within your area that does large fish and pond supply's they may take them


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

is that a cray fish in a cold water set up!

i have wanted one for ages but been told you can only keep them in tropical water!

is that cold water?


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> is that a cray fish in a cold water set up!
> 
> i have wanted one for ages but been told you can only keep them in tropical water!
> 
> is that cold water?


yeah it is cold water....cray fish are really hardy! they can even stay out the water as long as there mouth/gills (what ever) dont go completly dry...so i really have no idea why the shops only sell them as tropics, at a guess i would say its to make more money.....tropical are more expencive than cold water.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

It all depends on the species. 

Some tropical crayfish will die in cold water. Others won't. American signal crayfish can be caught here in the UK and kept. You need a permit (free) for the collection though.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> It all depends on the species.
> 
> Some tropical crayfish will die in cold water. Others won't. American signal crayfish can be caught here in the UK and kept. You need a permit (free) for the collection though.


 
i got him from someone who catches them to eat them....aparently they taste very nice, however i have never been a fan of sea food (or river food :lol2

he is one cool fella!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> i got him from someone who catches them to eat them....aparently they taste very nice, however i have never been a fan of sea food (or river food :lol2
> 
> he is one cool fella!


what type is he?


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

if you look at the water temps for tropical fish there are alot out there that arent that much different from what we class as cold water. and you do get cold water crayfish as alot of shops convert alot of their fish from tropical to cold water.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> what type is he?


i have no idea....your guess is as good as mine. i have never met anyone that knows anything about crayfish.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

tomsam said:


> if you look at the water temps for tropical fish there are alot out there that arent that much different from what we class as cold water. and you do get cold water crayfish as alot of shops convert alot of their fish from tropical to cold water.


Thats a very dangerous post. While some species can tolerate room temperatures and live in an unheated indoor aquarium, many can't. Yes, some shops do do it. I was in Fish INC the other day and they had some adult Hypostomus plecostomus in their coldwater tanks. But many will die if they are not heated to the correct temperature.

People need to remember that a lot of popular species do better at higher temperatures as well. Many fish thrive at temperatures around 28C rather than the more usual 24C.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

mrcarlxx said:


> i have no idea....your guess is as good as mine. i have never met anyone that knows anything about crayfish.


 not seen this guy around since, but he really seemed to know his stuff with regards to crayfish 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish...-again-pictures-heavy-abit-3.html#post4504329


----------

